# How many plants is too many?



## Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2015)

Well, I like plants in general, and am hoping to get a few more for my 6 gal tank. Currently I've only got:

- java moss
- hydrocotyle japan
- amazon sword
- lily-type of plant
- anubias

I'm hoping to get a moneywort plant, and maybe a few others to fill the background of the tank. 

So I'm wondering is it possible to get too many? When they produce co2 at night will it harm my betta?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can never have too many plants. ;-) And, no, they won't hurt your Betta.


----------



## Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You can never have too many plants. ;-) And, no, they won't hurt your Betta.


That is great to hear  thanks


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree. My bettas have always appreciated heavily planted tanks, and I've never noticed any issues with CO2.


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You can never have too many plants. ;-) And, no, they won't hurt your Betta.


+1 for RussellTheShihTzu. You never have enough plants until your fish start walking on top of them. LOL
All my planted tanks have become trim-able jungles.


----------

